# I-pilot remote won’t turn on



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

I have a 2013 (non Bluetooth) I pilot on a 70lb PowerDrive V2. I went to use it last week and the remote wouldn’t turn on. The meter on the electric motor appeared to show full charge and the motor made the beeps of trying to connect to GPS when I plugged it in. 

Any ideas or experience? I am going to bring my boat home to test the deep cycle batteries. I hate to just start spending on guesses though. I had a couple spare remote batteries and neither made a difference. I don’t know whether it is the remote, power head or deep cycles and spending on either is pricey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Try the foot control?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

My old terrova ipilot remote would occasionally stop working and it was too little contact pressure on the the disk shaped watch battery. Bent a prong carefully and neer failed again. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

birdcrazy said:


> Try the foot control?


Mine doesn’t have the foot control, just remote


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

ohiojmj said:


> My old terrova ipilot remote would occasionally stop working and it was too little contact pressure on the the disk shaped watch battery. Bent a prong carefully and neer failed again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I’ll check that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Jmj may be on to it. I remember reading of putting a penny out fine under the battery.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

Had the same problem with a light fixture blowing bulb's,they would arc out on the tab of the bulb,Pulled up on the prong after shutting the switch off and no more problem.Worth a try.


----------



## ICENUT (Apr 29, 2008)

It is the little silver prongs behind the battery pull them back up and shoulld solve the problem.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

Mine will occasionally do that and the only cure seems to be unplugging the trolling motor and then plugging it back in.

Personally, I think the entire Powerdrive Series is intentionally made poorly so that you "step up" to a Terrova or Ultera.

Not gonna play that game.


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

Mine would do that and if I smacked it it plam of my hand I can get it to work, I took it apart and put it back together and it work for a few months and back to being a pain in the ass


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I had little folded bits of paper adding pressure behind battery tabs on last remote. Paper behind side tabs. Thin strips folded.
Be careful bending them. Very hard material. Snaps easily.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

There may be some light corrosion on the contacts. Scuff the contacts with some fine grit sandpaper. Works in my garage door remote.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Sounds goofy but take out the coin battery, turn it around & install it upside down. That shorts the contacts & resets the remote. Then reinstall it the right way round. Worked for me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrianSipe17 (Aug 5, 2006)

It was my remote. Mine Kota had me run through their tests and it didn’t work. Ordered a new remote and works like a charm! I will say their customer support was really helpful. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

